# 2002 GMC 7500 5-7yd Dump truck for sale



## duramax plow (Aug 31, 2015)

*Asking for $16,500 obo. Clean Title*​
About 242,000 Miles. Cat 3126E Both Heat and Ice Cold Air works. 5-7 yard. Dump bed works. 8LL Speed EATON. Air Seats. Air Breaks. Registered at 25,999 GVW about 36K door sticker. 
Dump bed fully operational. 
Truck runs, drives, brake, and shifts with no problems.
No check engine Light. Need pictures or details ask.

Thanks. 







.


----------



## duramax plow (Aug 31, 2015)

Correction to listing

The truck is a 2000 GMC 7500
VIN 1GDP7H1C0YJ511033
Clean Title.
Asking Price is $12,500.00
I'll throw in a 8' western plow ultra mount for $1,000 only 3 seasons old. Clean
fresh fluid change on plow no leaks. I have pictures if needed.
Closing up the business.

Made the thread from my phone with a few typos.
This truck is ready to drive right to a jobsite. And be put to work.
Fresh oil change 150 miles ago Rotella t6.
New thermostat as well.

https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/d/2000-gmcyd-dump-truck/6559103336.html


----------



## duramax plow (Aug 31, 2015)




----------

